# Squat the Island. Grand Junction CO



## redstateradical (Feb 8, 2012)

Are You Into Permaculture, Hobo Architecture, Primitive Survival, Goat Herding, Squatting, Building Community, Composting Humanure, Hard Work, Living the Pirate Life, Sustainable Living, Growing your Own Food, Environmental Restoration, and other stuff.

We will be coming together to work on the Anarcho-Island Squat for the first week of April, We will see who interested in turning the Island into a long-term farm/squat/no-income housing project. Plan on being self-suffiecent in terms of food and gear. Plan on cool days and cold nights. Bring tools, power sources, building materials, and other supplies needed for starting a farm and building homes. (Working on a comprehensive needs/wants list). Plan on crossing the Colorado River in possibly high water. There is parking near by or at the collective. 

Those interested in showing up ealry and getting some basecamp efforts underway should contact me via email at: [email protected].

Plan on a morning meetings each day to self-organize our efforts. Swilly-kids, drainbows, scum fucks, junkies need not waster their time or ours. 

To RSVP:
http://squattheplanet.com/threads/a...land-work-week-grand-junction-colorado.12088/


----------



## 2Runaways (Feb 8, 2012)

how about underages. with deep belives in anarchy and counterculure blah blah blah.


----------



## redstateradical (Feb 8, 2012)

come to the work week.


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 8, 2012)

if this is going down this summer.....i would love to get involved.....keep me posted


----------



## Mallory (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello! Just a few things from the town in which this is happening....

So there seems to be some confusion about this island event. The houseless inhabitants of the island were unaware, until just recently, that there was going to be an event/squat. There is worry of a large influx of people into their home. The organizer of the event (redstateradical) has discussed little with the community in which this is intended to happen. He also hasn't been heard from recently, as this forum shows. Activists in town also seem concerned about the potential of the local houseless community to loose one of the few 'legal' camping spots in town (one was just lost recently) and of stains on relationships that have taken years of organizing to build.

While the intentions of both the organizer and the island dwellers seems to be the same, more communications, discussions and decisions need to be created and creative and I encourage people to be involved in the process.

If you are planning on attending, I would encourage you to contact Wolffe, a current inhabitant, or redstateradical ([email protected]). Contact me for Wolffe's info (telephone).

My email is [email protected], my name is Mallory. Title your email Island GJ.

I'm not really a part of this. I just want to make sure some sort of facilitation happens between local community and folks coming in, and I don't want to see years of efforts/activism gone in the time it takes to click "post" on this post.

If you need a place to send supplies, get some sort of address/directions, or any other big thing about this, email me (title it Island GJ).


----------



## Mallory (Mar 14, 2012)

Mallory said:


> Hello! Just a few things from the town in which this is happening....
> 
> So there seems to be some confusion about this island event. The houseless inhabitants of the island were unaware, until just recently, that there was going to be an event/squat. There is worry of a large influx of people into their home. The organizer of the event (redstateradical) has discussed little with the community in which this is intended to happen. He also hasn't been heard from recently, as this forum shows. Activists in town also seem concerned about the potential of the local houseless community to loose one of the few 'legal' camping spots in town (one was just lost recently) and of stains on relationships that have taken years of organizing to build.
> 
> ...


Correction: inhabitant, not inhabitants


----------

